# what to charge for the lease of a buck



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

We have been trying to sell our buckling diesel but haven't yet... There is a guy that wants to lease him this fall if we don't sell him, what is the lease rate on a buck, do you charge per month, per doe or both? I do have the requirements that his Does be CAE negative and CL free. Also what sort of contract do you have? I would want to protect the little guy and should anything happen to him I would want to be reimbursed for the price of the buck etc.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I charge $50 per doe. If they have 4 does I charge them for 3 and give them the 4th one free. I do have a deal with one lady who bought 3 of my does, I charged her for 1 doe and am getting back a doeling from my mini Nubian doe she has. If the doe has all bucklings then she pays me for that breeding fee since I do not need another boy. 
They feed them, care for them and etc while they are there. If they get sick they are to call me right away, if it is their fault or if they allow him to escape and etc they are resposible for the vet bill and or a replacement.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Thaiblue!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

$50 per doe is too much, especially if they are leasing him. $25 does a driveway breeding. No-one should pay $50 per breeding unless you're Kastdemur or something.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe in your area $25 is the going rate, but I have purebred Nigies and no one has balked at the price. 
First off they are getting at min a kid which costs more than the $50 I charge. If they are lucky they are getting two or more kids per doe. All which if they sold sell for more than $50 each, wethers can be sold for $50 and they broke even and have a goat in milk. 
Also I guarantee the breeding, so if it did not take the first time the boy goes back and tries again. For $25 it is not worth my time or the bucks time. 
If you look at studding out a dog they get the price of a puppy or the pick of the litter. My goats and Shiandpetes goats cost more than that so asking $50 is not high. 
You stated you were wondering the same thing, then you say it costs $25??


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd say basing the price of a lease on the number of does is a good idea. Think of what you would normally charge for a stud fee, multiply it by the number of does and give a multi-doe discount.

In my contract I make it very clear that the leasee is responsible for all feeding and veterinary costs while the animal is under his/her care. I also state that if the animal were to die under the leasee's care, they would pay $X.XX replacement value. I make two copies of every contract, one for me and one for the leasee.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have charged a stud fee/doe. Depending on what their does were like, I might ask for pick of the doe kids.....
The more you have in writing, the less chance there is for misunderstanding.
I would not even consider leasing to someone that I either did not know, or was not highly recommended by another breeder that I respect.
A couple of my bucks will NEVER be leased.........if you want those genetics, you can buy a son of his. And you better reserve him early!!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

$50.00 is pretty reasonable for Thaiblue and my area. 
Billooo2 this is a son of our herd sire, our herd sire would never be leased out because he is too valuable to us as a sire and as a member of our goat family.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

thaiblue12 said:


> Maybe in your area $25 is the going rate, but I have purebred Nigies and no one has balked at the price.
> ...
> You stated you were wondering the same thing, then you say it costs $25??


$50 dollars for NIGERIANS?! Obviously you live in a different income area. Around here, $25 gets a purebred buck, of good quality.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

shiandpete.1 said:


> $50.00 is pretty reasonable for Thaiblue and my area.
> Billooo2 this is a son of our herd sire, our herd sire would never be leased out because he is too valuable to us as a sire and as a member of our goat family.


My thinking, exactly!!!!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Heritagefarm for a purebred Nigerian in our area, with papers and good blood lines you will pay upwards of $300.00. Registered purebred and even recorded grades are pricey here in Colorado. I even sell wethers for $75.00.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Youchy! Out here $300 gets a good full size goat.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I wouldn't even consider less than $75. for a breeding to one of my Nigerian bucks to a registered ND doe.



Heritagefarm said:


> $50 dollars for NIGERIANS?! Obviously you live in a different income area. Around here, $25 gets a purebred buck, of good quality.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Personally, I don't grudge $25 for 10 minutes. Especially when you raise goats for profit.
And anyways, I thought this was about LEASING. Ozark Jewels said it varies from all over the board. Depends on what the person is willing to pay and what the owner thinks is a good price. As for these expensive Nigies, I suppose cute sells.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

For hand breeding to a GCH Alpine buck, *B, LA'ed at 90 - I used to pay 75.00. Live cover, I brought the doe to the buck. I also used one of his sons - paid 40.00 for service. 

Without information on the buck's quality, I'd never pay 75.00 per doe to bred to a buck. What's his pedigree like? What are his daughters like? LA scores? How was his dam as a milker? 

For lease, I think it'd be a base fee. I would not likely pay 75.00 per doe - I'm having to feed, house, and otherwise maintain the buck. I understand there is a risk involved in lease, but it should always be done under contract and under the knowledge that *something* could go wrong while at the other person's house, heaven forbid. If it were my buck, I would make it a point to request random visits on short notice, and I would want to see the living quarters of the buck, too... and, I'd have to get along with the lessee, and agree with most of their husbandry methods. And, they'd have to be tested disease free herds.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

We charge 10% of the bucks value per doe for breeding fees. Plus $1 a day a head for boarding does until bred. I don't lease my bucks out to leave the farm. Too risky.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I have leased bucks out to only three farms. Two of those farms are comprised of CAE Prevention raised doelings from our herd and their kid crops. One of them is family. Both farms rely on me for most everything when it comes to goat work. Both are a mile from home and so I can check on my boys whenever and can come take care if something were to go wrong. I have yet to charge either farm. It was the free breeding for one year of each. They both used Boer cross bucks and fed and housed them this winter. I figure we are even. In the future I will charge based on the number of does, maybe, but it won't be much.
The third farm was a local 4-Her. She has since moved to another breed and has her own bucks. I charged $35 to borrow a registered Polled Purebred Nubian. He bred three does but only two carried to term. They covered his feed and care. They were closer to an hour away, but again, I've done a bit when it comes to emergencies, and I knew they would contact me the second anything seemed off. They borrowed him two years in a row.
I checked the farm out and it was clean of abcesses, which was my biggest concern. A clean farm as well with plenty of attention given to the animals.
I am hesitant to continue leasing any of my bucks out beyond the two Boer farms that are comprised of does I raised and their offspring. Last year I kept a couple of bucks intact for people wanting bucks. This means I can ship them for meat if I worry about where they have been.
I've done some boarding and breeding here. We asked $25 for a month's board and I don't recall a breeding fee ($15 maybe?). That was a special situation though.

We tried sending our does to a farm to be bred to a Nubian the first year we had goats. I don't recall what was paid but not a single doe of the three settled. The only doe who settled was my mutt who went down the hill and was bred to the neighbor's Pygmy.

When you consider how much it costs to keep a buck for a year, it becomes clear why some of the prices may seem high. They reall aren't though. There is the cost to buy the buck, his meds, his feed, the fencing. The person using his services doesn't have all those costs and they still get kids. So $50 does not seem unreasonable to me. Nor does $75. 
If I get to the point that I have a nice Polled Nubian buck out of a great dam line, you can bet his breeding fee will be pretty high for this area. But there are not that many registered Purebred Polled Nubians around either.
Quality will have a big effect on pricing.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> As for these expensive Nigies, I suppose cute sells.


Actually, it's not the "cute" so much. The Nigies are cold resistant, exceptionally hardy, thrive on the scrub that grows in most of the mountain and foothills fields, tend to have very easy birthings, are easy to handle and two does can provide all of the milk a family of five needs at less of the feed bill and less room than one standard size goat. 

They are expensive because all of these characteristics make them very popular for the small homesteader or the backyard milker.

Even my largest mini-nubian is small enough that if she should start giving me trouble, I can pick her up and PUT her where I need her to be. I'm a little girl, if a full sized goat gave me grief, I'd be hard put to do anything about it.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

wow had not even thought about doing it. I have a purebred, registered, tri-colored, natural polled nigi buck with some good bloodlines. Wonder what I could charge for lease on him? Not sure if I want to though, might wanna be selfish and keep him all to myself mwhhaha! Though I do now have 2 up and coming bucks mini-saanen's....hmmmm I dont think in my area people really lease bucks out, so not sure if there is a market anyways.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I thought the post was on leasing??? When a goat is leased 1 it should be off property and they are to use the buck as if there own. 
You are all talking about normal servicing and the fees with in that. { I pay $50 for my girls to be serviced.}
I lease out my horses and charge depending on the horse per month, and have an elaborate contract.So I did the same when I leased my doe out and have a contract for that too.
If you would like a copy I am willing to share it with you. 
But I would guess a a couple hundred dollars a month would do. They are caring, feeding the boy and have all the responsibility. You state in the contract what the buck is worth to you, and is due if some accident should happen.
ADGA even has lease papers. The problem I ran into, when your goats are leased out is what herd name the kids get. This you have to decide between the 2. Cause ADGA as know ruling and says it between us how to work it out. that the lessee is the breeder and the kids get his herd name, even though you still own the buck. Its very grey area.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I mentioned both scenarios.
I have leased out bucks where they were off my property and in the care of another farm. I will continue to charge depending on the number of does. The price will depend on the quality (and registration status) of the buck. To determine price one needs to consider all that the person leasing the buck is saving by not owning and caring for a buck year round, along with not paying a purchase price.
With doe leases with ADGA, the offspring carry the herdname of the person leasing the doe, assuming the doe is bred while being leased. I cannot see how it would be different with a buck lease. 
*With ADGA the kids carry the herdname of the listed owner of the doe at the time of breeding.*


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Thats right... Wasn't thinking that the name only follows the doe duh!! 
So if your charging per doe, what is the great savings or difference of a lease vs service fee? why bother? 
Im thinking I can lease a buck and advertise his services to recoup the lease maybe? { Just an example, I wouldn't do that per se.}
And when hes at anothers property how would you kn ow how many goats hes serviced? Grade does for instance that wouldn't need his name??


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

The difference is that you can run the buck with your herd and be aware of breeding dates, or at least feel confident the does were settled. The doe owner does not have to take their doe off the farm or know their doe's heat dates.
If the fee is the same as the service (driveway breeding) fee, then you don't save money because you are feeding the buck. But it is easier for those who don't have a good track on their does heats or have multiple does to breed and the buck is a bit of a drive away. You save money in the above case if the other option is to board ($) your doe at the breeder's house.
Also, if you are milking your does, by leasing a buck to run on your property you do not stress the milking doe or lose any production.

If a lease form is filled out with ADGA naming the lessee as the temperary owner of the buck, then yes, I suppose you could offer his services, but I wouldn't expect a happy buck owner after that. You could easily get black listed as unscrupulous. You are opening that buck up to other animals that have not been approved of by the breeder leasing the buck.

When I lease a registered buck out, the buck remains in my name and I fill out a Breeding Memo for any does whose offspring would be eligible for registration/recordation.

Most people will not lease an animal out without at least feeling like the lessee is trustworthy and checking out the situation their animal is going into.
There is a reason not many are willing to lease out bucks.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I know this thread is about leasing a buck to run on your own property but my problem (if we pull of getting goats) is that I have room for ONLY 3 does. Not even room for a buck for a few days, never mind a month or so.

What do people charge to have another persons does on THEIR property "visiting" their buck?


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

That was my situation.. I paid the service fee, and provided her feed/ hay. and paid 50$ a month for care. I can't remember, But if I did want to full board her it was 125 a month.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen lease prices all over the board, some I thought were too high, others too cheap.

I personally will not lease my bucks out as they are too valuable to me.

For a driveway breeding, I charge $25 per doe. Some think that is too cheap, others think its high. Its my choice, I don't mind doing it, and my buck certainly doesn't mind.:hysterical:

For someone bringing does and leaving them here until they are bred.
I have a pen for that, so my does never mingle with theirs. I charge the $25.00 breeding fee, the owner supplies all feed and hay. I charge $1.00 per day per doe for care and feeding.

I prefer driveway breedings, but for people who don't own bucks, the boarding may be the only way to be sure.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

shiandpete.1 said:


> Heritagefarm for a purebred Nigerian in our area, with papers and good blood lines you will pay upwards of $300.00. Registered purebred and even recorded grades are pricey here in Colorado. I even sell wethers for $75.00.


Actually, Heritagefarms was speaking of the price of a *breeding* to a purebred buck of good quality, not the price of the animal itself. I think somewhere here the meaning got lost.:shrug:


----------

